# Feral pigeon with one leg



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi guys!
I've been having this disabled pigeon in my house for almost 6 months and now I think he needs a mate( I'm assuming it's a He since it makes a lot of sounds ). Half of one of his legs is missing. My question is, if I get another pigeon for him as a mate and companion will the other one accept him since he doesn't have one leg? Will they be able to mate? I'm concerned about his loneliness... If I release him I don't think he'll survive.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, they will accept each other. Will be nice if you can get another handicapped pigeon, maybe one that can't fly. Introducing them to each other must be done slowly. First in seperate cages next to each other and then after a week let them both out to spend time together.

I'm sure he will figure out a way to mate. You will also need to get fake eggs for when eggs are getting laid.


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Yes, they will accept each other. Will be nice if you can get another handicapped pigeon, maybe one that can't fly. Introducing them to each other must be done slowly. First in seperate cages next to each other and then after a week let them both out to spend time together.
> 
> I'm sure he will figure out a way to mate. You will also need to get fake eggs for when eggs are getting laid.


Thanks a lot for your useful information. Why should I get fake eggs? I didn't get that


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Unless you want to breed pigeons and end up with a lot of pigeons, you will need fake eggs. They are usually plastic or wood and are really inexpensive at amazon or ebay. You swap out real for fake eggs if you want to prevent reproduction.


----------



## Marypige (Mar 29, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Unless you want to breed pigeons and end up with a lot of pigeons, you will need fake eggs. They are usually plastic or wood and are really inexpensive at amazon or ebay. You swap out real for fake eggs if you want to prevent reproduction.


Got it! Thanks


----------

